# How do I get defined large curls on my already curly hair while its wet ?



## amylovesmakeup (Jul 20, 2011)

So I have a very specific question and I really do hope someone can help me out!

First off, I have curly hair I would say it is borderline thick and normal with a medium curl. It is prone to be very frizzy and bushy. I have added a picture of my hair  for reference

I want to achieve defined curls within my already curly hair. I would love a hair styling routine that I can do right when I get out of the shower and then either let it air dry or blowdry. I'm really not sure how I can get a look like the picture below which is my main goal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

About everyday I flat iron it because I just hate the way it looks curly right now :/ I would love to wear it curly again

I WOULD APPRECIATE HELP!

MY HAIR CURLY: (keep in mind it is darker now, this picture is not recent)





what I want my hair to be like:


----------



## thebombshellxx (Aug 12, 2011)

What I usually do after I wash my hair is take a towel and just wrap it around my hair to absorb any dripping water and also just to leave my hair in a damp state opposed to a wet one.

Then I spray my John Frieda Dream Curls Curl Perfecting Spray all over my hair and I scrunch my hair into small sections. Its pretty much so easy to do and to reduce heat damage I just let my hair air dry.

-BUT- if your in a rush then spray the product on your damp hair, scrunch it up, and then blow dry it.Xx.

http://www.johnfrieda.com/en-US/ProductDetail/Hair-Care/Frizz-Ease/Dream-Curls-Curl-Perfecting-Spray

P.S. the product also helps prevent frizz and is alcohol free and most importantly, smells great!

Hope this has been helpful.Xx.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you tried putting those velcro (or any really) curlers in your hair while you blow dry?


----------



## kimichanga (Aug 12, 2011)

that is not natural and it's obvious they use a curler! you should youtube videos on those newer curlers without the handle, where you just use a heat-resistant glove. That way you can curl some pieces on top and bottom to look great and blend w/ur already curly hair so you don't damage the whole head daily. gluck...My hair has kinky curls and has always been frizzy and JUST NOT PRETTY at all and I started going organic w/beauty products and use all safe natural ingredients instead of store bought and my hair has bounced back BEAUTIFULLY! I haven't had nice hair since I was 10 and now 28 and started back to basics w/everything...for instance like using face products &lt;--did you as a kid? well now I just splash w/water only and no toner or nothing and OMG results are amazing since cells regenerate every 28 days so I get my shampoo bars from soapforgoodnesssake.com and face soap and it's all natural =D GLUCK...also w/my hair I learned to do a few things diff that make a tremendous impact, which is...after I use the shampoo bar in the shower I lather up real good and sometimes to a vinegar rinse after as my conditioner &lt;--WORKS GREAT! and I do NOT run fingers thru my hair either and I DO NOT wrap the towel on my head like a genie &lt;--YES VERY HARD NOT TO DO cuz I've been doing this since I was a kid as well...curly hair is very delicate and you have to be careful and once you get out the shower just blot it w/a towel and DO NOT i repeat DO NOT comb your hair what-so-ever! Let it air dry and once it's completely dry you can either comb it or leave it as is...if you have bangs then just comb the front part...this has worked for my nappy head for 4months and I got use to doing this and my hair has never been so healthy in my life and now pleased =) in my opinion...I thought your hair looked better then the picture


----------



## awtrlilee (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, your hair looks gorgeous, as it is!  Those look like perfect curls, to me.  I've got really thick, really curly, really, really bleached/color processed hair--I can rarely get it to do what I want unless I use hot rollers, however, when I air dry it, the natural curl looks much better.  My favorite thing that I've found recently is Herbal Essences Tousle Me Softly- spray on a few sprays when my hair is nearly dry and it holds beautifully- plus, it's a sweet lavender scent, not too strong or perfumey...


----------



## violynn12 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just twist my hair around my finger while it's wet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TINIZINE (Aug 12, 2011)

most people like to use oils in their hair to define curls. But putting oil in your hair in the summer is a total no-no (burnnnn)! you'll want to use a silicon or a product that isn't oil based. i really like Beyond the Zone's Frizz Zapper. i still get that light-touchable feeling and my curls look bouncy and beautiful. i think it's like 8 bucks and sally's. &lt;3TZ.


----------



## VintageKoha (Aug 12, 2011)

I take my hair and do a series of backwards victory rolls, wrap my hair in a scarf and sleep with them that way. I don't wash my hair every day because it gets WAY too dried out and frizzy (also when hair is wet it can stretch and break aka split ends, aka frizzy and dried out.)



​ I've found that this method works really well to keep my hair in big loopy soft curls (and normally I have a wiry variation of medium curls) I also rub some Setting lotion into my hair when it's drying after a shower so that the curls are more pronounced and hold a bit better. Staying/setting lotion is a great way of having it hold your hair and you can comb it and it doesn't stay hard or get flaky. (I dilute it with water so that it doesn't get hard and any "hard" spots that occur can be gently rubbed or twisted between your fingers and it will become soft. I can run my fingers through my curls and have them be soft and bounce back into shape. I've done this for two years now and it works beautifully! (I used to just sleep in curlers all the time. icky.)

I also occasionally sleep in curlers to get really pronounced curls. Also if you BRUSH your curls I would suggest doing so with a paddle brush or a wide toothed comb and then going in with a round brush and twisting some of your curls to encourage them to keep their shape.


----------



## amylovesmakeup (Aug 12, 2011)

I have velco rollers but I never use them wet!

Do they stay in with wet hair?

Ps. THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE RESPONSES!
I'm reading through all of them and i'm going to try all the new techniques you have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 12, 2011)

There are some curling irons that are "wet to dry" - use them and they make your hair dry after you use them


----------



## TheMake-up (Aug 13, 2011)

Your hair very beauty! Keep it!


----------



## arodriguez (Aug 16, 2011)

For the type and texture of your hair, the best thing to do to achieve large defined curls is to use specific products while your hair is about 80% dry. The key is combining a cream and gel. Brands like DevaChan, Aveda, and Bumble and Bumble make good products for curly hair. Having been through this I found a huge selection of products for curly hair, including shampoos and brushes. The prices are good, too. Once your hair is completely dry you can smooth the curls out with a brush or use a large barrel curling iron for bouncier curls. Hope this helps!


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 6, 2011)

Try the Curly Girl techniques: don't brush or comb your hair, scrunch in a leave-in conditioner and styling gel when you hair is very wet, then dry with a microfibre towel or air only.


----------

